# Thiết kế ngôi nhà mơ ước vừa hiện đại vừa phóng khoáng



## nguyenvy321 (19/10/21)

Thiết kế ngôi nhà mơ ước vừa hiện đại vừa phóng khoáng Căn hộ 4 phòng rộng rãi được bài trí hiện đại và ấm cúng dưới đây là không gian sống mơ ước của nhiều người. Căn hộ này tọa lạc tại thành phố Stockholm (Thụy Điển). Ngoài việc sở hữu diện tích 179m² đáng mơ ước, nó còn có vị trí thuận lợi gần công viên và trường học. Do sở hữu diện tích rộng rãi nên việc bố trí căn hộ khá thoải mái và dễ dàng. Trong quá trình bài trí nhà, chủ nhà Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza quận 7 đặt yếu tố phóng khoáng lên hàng đầu. Căn hộ được chia làm bốn phòng riêng biệt, mỗi phòng lại được bài trí theo kiểu riêng biệt, chú trọng đến việc tạo ra một không gian ấm cúng. Căn hộ được bài trí theo yếu tố phóng khoáng. Phòng lớn là sự kết hợp nhiều không gian nhỏ khác như khu vực tiếp khách, khu vực đọc sách… Tuy có diện tích rộng nhưng chủ nhà bán căn hộ quận 7 vẫn chọn cách bài trí mở. Việc hạn chế sử dụng tường ngăn và sở hữu nhiều cửa sổ lớn lấy ánh sáng đã mang tới cho căn phòng lớn một không gian thống nhất. Những không gian chức năng được kê sát với nhau, phân chia khoảng cách bằng những chiếc thảm đẹp và phong cách. Mỗi không gian chức năng trong phòng lớn đều được bài trí gọn gàng. Phòng đọc với giá sách bằng gỗ xinh xắn. Phòng ngủ cực thư giãn và thoáng đãng nhờ hệ thống tủ lưu trữ lớn được thiết kế âm tường. Ngoài ra sự bắt cặp của gam trắng - ghi xám cùng chất liệu gỗ còn mang đến cho không gian nghỉ ngơi này sự ấm áp và sang trọng. Tủ lưu trữ cực khủng giấu mình vào bức tường... ...trả lại cho phòng ngủ vẻ đơn giản nhưng thoải mái. Phòng ăn rộng rãi có sức chứa lên đến 20 người với thiết kế nội thất vô cùng sáng tạo. Cũng giống như phòng ngủ, khối tủ lưu trữ trong bếp cũng có thiết kế âm tường với gam màu đỏ nổi bật. Trong khối tủ là đầy đủ các thiết bị bằng thép không gỉ như lò nướng, máy rửa chén, lò vi sóng, máy giặt và máy sấy. Đặc biệt chỗ để lò vi sóng rất ấn tượng và tiện dụng. Bếp rộng rãi có sức chứa đến 20 người. Ngoài ra khu vực nấu nướng còn được trang bị các dụng cụ nấu nướng phù hợp với việc tổ chức các bữa tiệc buffet quy mô nhỏ. Nơi đây có nhiều dụng cụ nấu nướng hiện đại phù hợp với các buổi tiệc buffet nhỏ. Vốn phải làm việc căng thẳng, chủ nhân muốn biến phòng tắm thành thiên đường thư giãn lúc về nhà. Căn hộ sở hữu những hai phòng tắm lớn, trong mỗi phòng tắm đều có bồn tắm nước nóng, vòi hoa sen, sàn lát gạch chống trơn và hệ thống thoát nước tốt. Các món nội thất trong phòng tắm cũng rất hiện đại, bồn cầu ốp gỗ với bể nước xả ngầm cùng nút xả trên cao. Đá ốp tăm màu ghi sáng cùng nội thất hiện đại biến phòng tắm thành thiên đường thư giãn sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng. Do tọa lạc ở tầng 4 nên căn nhà có cả ban công nhìn ra ngoài. Ban công khá rộng rãi với những chậu hoa rực rỡ và bàn trà cho những ngày rảnh rỗi muốn uống trà ngắm cảnh của chủ nhân bán căn hộ quận 7 có sổ hồng. Ban công rộng rãi ngập tràn sắc hoa tươi thắm.


----------

